# frankincense and myrrh



## PolishDeli (Oct 4, 2019)

Anyone ever try using frankincense and/or myrrh for smoking meats?  Seems like it’d work with some types of sausage? 


Historically, would this have been done anywhere in Europe? 
These resins come from the horn of Africa, and were used throughout the Mediterranean (Jesus got some for his birthday, remember?)  They would be burned as incense, infused into wine, water, oils.  However, meat preservation in the Mediterranean involved fermentation rather than smoking. 

Smoked meats come from norther Europe, where these resins would have been exceptionally rare in ancient times.  By the end of the middle ages though, trade routes would have made them more accessible, but they’d still be very expensive.


----------



## Smoke Diver (Aug 9, 2021)

PolishDeli said:


> Anyone ever try using frankincense and/or myrrh for smoking meats?  Seems like it’d work with some types of sausage?
> 
> 
> Historically, would this have been done anywhere in Europe?
> ...


I was thinking the same. If no one tried it I can test it and let you know.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't know if either was used in our Catholic Church service, but some incense they burned, on occasion, walking in sure smelled Horrible!...JJ


----------

